# Asmodus x Ultroner Thor



## Anvil (11/5/18)

Anybody have or going to have stock of these? Stabwood DNA75C single 26650 is right up my alley.

Would prefer to keep it local before looking to order from overseas.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

Anybody? Nobody? Looks like I might have to do the import thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

My wife sent me a pic of this in the morning hinting at her birthday coming up, it is a good looking mod!

I think they should rather have called it Da Hulk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My wife sent me a pic of this in the morning hinting at her birthday coming up, it is a good looking mod!
> 
> I think they should rather have called it Da Hulk


Well, with my recent good experience with VaporDNA I might just do it later on this month if nobody comes forward with stock or intentions to get stock. Will let you know in case you want in. Might be a good way to earn points with the Mrs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

Thor... 

It's what your thumb will be after a day of being bent over that firing switch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Thor...
> 
> It's what your thumb will be after a day of being bent over that firing switch.


Dammit. I thought it meant that's what the ladies would see me as after I got one. Now you've ruined it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Courtesy of Wikipedia: 




In Norse mythology, *Thor* (/θɔːr/; from Old Norse: _Þórr_, ᚦᚢᚱ) is a hammer-wielding god associated with thunder, lightning, storms, oak trees, strength, the protection of mankind, and also hallowing and fertility.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

